# The American Gangster Strikes Again - New Tweet Directed at Bones Jones.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> @sonnench: DID YOU LEAVE SOMETHING IN IOWA JJ? KEEP LYING ABOUT ME, I'LL START TELLING THE TRUTH ABOUT YOU. @jonnybones


https://twitter.com/sonnench/status/243076456144592898


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Whats the reference to IOWA?


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Just stay tuned!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Something about Jones wrestling creds? Jones went to school there... hmm what else could it be?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jones? Ohio? ..what a scum.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

New thread for every Sonnen Tweet is the way forward raise01:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ape City said:


> Something about Jones wrestling creds? Jones went to school there... hmm what else could it be?


No, it's apparently something way more serious than that. People on Sherdog and the UG who know Jon won't even talk about it.

One guy said "If Chael reveals this and Jon gets him in the cage, Jon will kill him." So, Chael must know something real good.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

The drama of this is hilarious. 

Chael knows what Bones did last summer.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

RWCNT said:


> The drama of this is hilarious.
> 
> Chael knows what Bones did last summer.


LoL I'd Rep you if the phone app had that option.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I wish Chael would cease and desist on talking his way into a title fight.

If Machida is no longer #1 contender I wonder if the UFC could be angling for a Jones vs Chael showdown. It might be the biggest fight at 205 and sell the most PPV's.

And Dana White always says the UFC is about making fights the fans want to see.


----------



## Rob$$oN (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds like a kid, lol!


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

Rob$$oN said:


> Sounds like a kid, lol!


I thought the same. The internet will explode if it breaks that Jones knocked up some girl then paid her up to keep it quiet or something.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Not that big of a deal,I heard he left his rolling papers out and someone found them..
Not the end of the world.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

I heard that it wasn't a pole that he hit with his bentley...


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Heard from a legit source that Jon Jones cheated on his gf with another guy.


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Heard from a legit source that Jon Jones cheated on his gf with another guy.


According to my source, your source is a legit source so it must be true.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> Heard from a legit source that Jon Jones cheated on his gf with another guy.


Probably would never have happened if not for the drugs...


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

I've heard a similar quote but did Sonnen get it wrong? Sounds like he meant "Stop lying about me, I'll *stop* telling the truth about you"?


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not going to speculate, just reiterate something.

Jon wrestled at an Iowa community college, and was offered a scholarship at Iowa State. But right afterwards, he found that his girlfriend was pregnant and didn't go. He left college to make money to support his new family. None of that is a secret, I've read it multiple times from SI to MMA websites.

This tease is probably like a Dana White tweet about big news. It'll end up being about something stupid, like leaving a commitment to Iowa State...



BlueLander said:


> I've heard a similar quote but did Sonnen get it wrong? Sounds like he meant "Stop lying about me, I'll *stop* telling the truth about you"?


Yeah, it's an old applause line politicians use. Your recollection is the way I've always heard it said, but Chael's phrasing still works. I think it was also in one of the Wall Street movies, though I could be mistaken.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bastard child.




locnott said:


> Not that big of a deal,I heard he left his rolling papers out and someone found them..
> Not the end of the world.


Whilst I agree it wouldn't be a big deal in the grand scheme of things, it's just one more slight against a guy who professes to have narced on tokers when growing up. No big deal to you and I, but it'd make Jones look a fool. Again.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Someone said on the ug he has a kid where he and his friends ran a train on a girl and he ended up getting her pregnant.

Dunno if its true but whatever it is its something pretty nasty on Jones' part. No one is revealing it. Rashad most likely knows what chael is talking about which would explain that awkward interview before their fight


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I would die LOLing were that true.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Someone said on the ug he has a kid where he and his friends ran a train on a girl and he ended up getting her pregnant.
> 
> Dunno if its true but whatever it is its something pretty nasty on Jones' part. No one is revealing it. Rashad most likely knows what chael is talking about which would explain that awkward interview before their fight


Which interview are you referring to?


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Someone said on the ug he has a kid where he and his friends ran a train on a girl and he ended up getting her pregnant.
> 
> Dunno if its true but whatever it is its something pretty nasty on Jones' part. No one is revealing it. Rashad most likely knows what chael is talking about which would explain that awkward interview before their fight


Oh gawd. That would just be the best thing ever.

It sounds like a kid to me. Although, that would be strange since he did knock a girl up and took responsibility for it.

I really really hope that there is some big skeleton in Jon's closet that Chael knows about, but it just seems too good to be true.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No, it's apparently something way more serious than that. People on Sherdog and the UG who know Jon won't even talk about it.
> 
> One guy said "If Chael reveals this and Jon gets him in the cage, Jon will kill him." So, Chael must know something real good.


Yeah, okay. Chael is really know for being able to keep his mouth shut. 
If he knew anything that was real, and serious, we would all know by now, in full Chael Sonnen overbloated bullshit detail.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Oh gawd. That would just be the best thing ever.
> 
> It sounds like a kid to me. Although, that would be strange since he did knock a girl up and took responsibility for it.
> 
> I really really hope that there is some big skeleton in Jon's closet that Chael knows about, but it just seems too good to be true.


Knowing Cheal, he probably still has his dirty political connections and hired some slime-ball political private investigators to unearth Jones's dirty little secrets. :laugh:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

More soap opera please. :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Iv been one of the most vocal about my disdain for Jon Jones but if its something really personal then i wish Chael keeps it to himself. I might have to jump of the Chael Train if its something completely distasteful and not funny. Iv done some really messed up things in highschool i am not proud off. And id be extremely upset if it got out to my group off friends. Much less millions and millions of people...


----------



## jooshwa (Dec 12, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> Iv been one of the most vocal about my disdain for Jon Jones but if its something really personal then i wish Chael keeps it to himself. I might have to jump of the Chael Train if its something completely distasteful and not funny. Iv done some really messed up things in highschool i am not proud off. And id be extremely upset if it got out to my group off friends. Much less millions and millions of people...


Finally i was waiting for someone to say something like this. Jon maybe a fighter and his name may be out there for everyone to talk about but he also is a human and people make mistakes. Sure he isn't the greatest person out there but the world has way worse people the Jon Jones. If its some really personal stuff keep that stuff out of the news cause that can ruin lives. No need to bring it into media whats the point? Get under a guys skin? whats that going to do? Jon would still wreck him 99 out of 100 fights.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Iv been one of the most vocal about my disdain for Jon Jones but if its something really personal then i wish Chael keeps it to himself. I might have to jump of the Chael Train if its something completely distasteful and not funny. Iv done some really messed up things in highschool i am not proud off. And id be extremely upset if it got out to my group off friends. Much less millions and millions of people...


I agree. Depending on what it is and how Sonnen plays it, it may backfire and Jones ends up with more support and sympathy.

I'm sure we will know by the end of the month. Regardless of what Sonnen does now, media and the Internet can't help themselves to expose and announce every bit of a person's life when there's any general interest to do so.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Iv been one of the most vocal about my disdain for Jon Jones but if its something really personal then i wish Chael keeps it to himself. I might have to jump of the Chael Train if its something completely distasteful and not funny. Iv done some really messed up things in highschool i am not proud off. And id be extremely upset if it got out to my group off friends. Much less millions and millions of people...


As much as I agree with the personal stuff, are you forgetting that Jon Jones called Chael a racist, thug, and a criminal?

Here is an exact quote of Jon Jones words, the Bold part I found interesting:

“Chael Sonnen? He’s a punk. He’s a thug,” Jones said. *“He calls himself the ‘American Gangster’ and he ratted on all of his friends in the money laundering situation. And he calls himself gangster? **That’s not gangster. The guys a straight punk that uses his mouth.* He won’t be remembered in history because he loses. People remember in history the winners, not people with big mouths.”


Remember Jones's view on snitching?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

This is the funniest thread i've seen in quite a while.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> As much as I agree with the personal stuff, are you forgetting that Jon Jones called Chael a racist, thug, and a criminal?
> 
> Here is an exact quote of Jon Jones words, the Bold part I found interesting:
> 
> ...


Iv already made a post laughing about Jon Jones calling someone a snitch.

But isnt all that already out in the open??? None of those insults seemed that "personal" to me anyway. Chael is going out there making a joke out of the fact that he got caught Money Laundering. So its kinda open game when you do that.

And if you read my quote



> if its something completely distasteful and not funny.


By that i mean something really personal. Like that rumor that he gang banged a girl and got her pregnant. 

If its something like Jon Jones smokes weed or snitched on someone for whatever then i really dont care. To me that would just be funny... the guy admitting to snitching on people smoking pot, smoking pot himself. That isnt along the lines of distasteful for Chael to put out there imo. If its something along those lines then thats something Jones brought on himself by constantly lying to people.

Im really talking about "Personal" stuff. Like if Jones had an underage girlfriend while being in college or w/e. Maybe she was 17 and he was 19. To me that should be personal. Or maybe the guy was drunk and got tricked by an underage girl or a transvestite. Or maybe he had a gay experience. Thats the kind of stuff i think Chael should keep to himself.


----------



## HiddenDragon (Dec 28, 2011)

It's all fuel for the fire. By not taking the fight he has given Chael huge ammunition. That small sign of mental weakness is like turning your back on a pack of wild wolves....


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

if he and his homies ran a train on some girl and knocked her up, the world deserves to hear about it. especially if Bones has paid to keep her quiet. 

his holier than thou attitude is so silly. i'd really like to see how he reacts if something like that comes out.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> if he and his homies ran a train on some girl and knocked her up, *the world deserves to hear about it.* especially if Bones has paid to keep her quiet.
> 
> his holier than thou attitude is so silly. i'd really like to see how he reacts if something like that comes out.


And why exactly does the world deserve to hear about it???? That is his business and not yours.

And i doubt Jones had enough money in college to keep anyone quiet.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Iv already made a post laughing about Jon Jones calling someone a snitch.
> 
> But isnt all that already out in the open??? None of those insults seemed that "personal" to me anyway. Chael is going out there making a joke out of the fact that he got caught Money Laundering. So its kinda open game when you do that.
> 
> ...


Is it out in the open/ facts that chael Ratted on his everybody involved in the money laundering thing to get a reduce sentence? An informant is a serious/personal matter, Jones pretty much said he was one.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> Is it out in the open/ facts that chael Ratted on his everybody involved in the money laundering thing to get a reduce sentence? An informant is a serious/personal matter, Jones pretty much said he was one.


I think Jones was over exaggerating a bit. 

I think everyone involved just plead guilty and told the truth. So Chael did drop names but it wasnt in a "snitching" manner. I think that is pretty common.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> And why exactly does the world deserve to hear about it???? That is his business and not yours.
> 
> And i doubt Jones had enough money in college to keep anyone quiet.


When Jones was in college he wasn't Johnny Bones Jones, he was just one of the guys who gang****ed her. Obviously once he gained fame he would have paid her off. We don't know the details, and if he's paid her to keep her mouth shut then there's a chance it wasn't fully consensual. Would you like it if Hermes was rich and just paid off the family of the girl he abused?

Keep in mind this is all hypothetical, we have no idea what Chael is talking about.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So Chaels an anti-face now? Or whatever Stone Cold used to be.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I think Jones was over exaggerating a bit.
> 
> I think everyone involved just plead guilty and told the truth. So Chael did drop names but it wasnt in a "snitching" manner. I think that is pretty common.


Here is the thing Chael did not do that money laundering thing alone. The other guys had a jail term. 

He agreed to cooperate with the investigation in a plea bargain. The thing is Jon Jones pretty much put that personal fact on blast. There is no telling what Chael did exactly to get that plea bargain or what his cooperation was. However Jones Jones flat out said the man ratted out on all his friends.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> Here is the thing Chael did not do that money laundering thing alone. The other guys had a jail term.
> 
> He agreed to cooperate with the investigation in a plea bargain. The thing is Jon Jones pretty much put that personal fact on blast. There is no telling what Chael did exactly to get that plea bargain or what his cooperation was. However Jones Jones flat out said the man ratted out on all his friends.


What Jones is referring to is that Chael agreed to testify against the other members involved.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> And why exactly does the world deserve to hear about it???? That is his business and not yours.
> 
> And i doubt Jones had enough money in college to keep anyone quiet.


You cant be talking God all the time and doin shit like that. Paints you as a massive hypocrite and totally full of it. Granted its got to the stage where a lot of people think that about JJ anyway, but running a train on a chick is some low brow shit if you ask me. You either have standards or you don't, but you can't preach standards and then be doing stuff like that


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> You cant be talking God all the time and doin shit like that. Paints you as a massive hypocrite and totally full of it. Granted its got to the stage where a lot of people think that about JJ anyway, but running a train on a chick is some low brow shit if you ask me. You either have standards or you don't, but you can't preach standards and then be doing stuff like that


And??

Its still between JJ and the girl. 

I know exactly what JJ does and all his holier then thou nonsense. But something that private is still private. If JJ goes around saying "Iv never ran a train on a girl" and then it turns out he has, okay its fair game. But to put something public that is that personal and that happened while he was in college, is ridiculous. 

We have all probably done things when we were younger that we wouldnt do today. Something he did at that age shouldnt go public just because now he is famous. 

I cant even begin to reason why people believe Jones sex life while in college is public domain.


If thats the case then there are no personal boundaries anymore. Everything he and everyone has done should be public.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

All bets were off once TMZ came in to play. Ask Harry. All hail the prince! At least we know he gets mad chicks.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> If thats the case then there are no personal boundaries anymore. Everything he and everyone has done should be public.


In reality though its been a long time since theres been any personal boundaries for famous people. These days as said the likes of TMZ will give you 30 minutes just for picking your nose let alone sexual antics which no doubt they are going to find extra juicy. They probably have 5 guys on this right now


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> And??
> 
> Its still between JJ and the girl.
> 
> ...


OK man,. I got to know????
was it a farm animal or a tranny????
PM me bro, I won't tell a soul..:thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> In reality though its been a long time since theres been any personal boundaries for famous people. These days as said the likes of TMZ will give you 30 minutes just for picking your nose let alone sexual antics which no doubt they are going to find extra juicy. They probably have 5 guys on this right now


From when is TMZ a respectable website with any type of class??? Or from when are reporters trying to get the biggest scoop the moral standard??

My point is that if Chael knows something really personal and distasteful then he should keep it to himself. I know iv done things in my past im not proud of and im sure you have and im sure Chael Sonnen has. The difference is though Jon Jones might have done something when he was just an avereage joe like us but now if that info gets released it wont be just around his group of friends or school (Like it would for us). It will go to millions and millions of people.


Ofcourse TMZ and reporters would release the story. They are also considered some of the biggest scumbags on this planet.

Iv been a huge supporter of Chaels but il lose all respect for him if he does that. Depending on what this "information" is. If it is something funny or whatever then thats okay. But if its something really personal then that is personal. *You dont mess with someones life like that just to hype a fight.*






locnott said:


> OK man,. I got to know????
> was it a farm animal or a tranny????
> PM me bro, I won't tell a soul..:thumbsup:


The fact that your go to assumption is a "farm animal or tranny" really disturbs me. And even worse is that you would want me to tell you about it... in private. 

:sign04:

Anything you want to share with the class???


:confused01::confused01::confused01::confused01:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> From when is TMZ a respectable website with any type of class??? Or from when are reporters trying to get the biggest scoop the moral standard??
> 
> My point is that if Chael knows something really personal and distasteful then he should keep it to himself. I know iv done things in my past im not proud of and im sure you have and im sure Chael Sonnen has. The difference is though Jon Jones might have done something when he was just an avereage joe like us but now if that info gets released it wont be just around his group of friends or school (Like it would for us). It will go to millions and millions of people.
> 
> ...


I dont disagree with you about TMZ being scumbags etc. 

But JJ has come out and called Chael a Racist. These days people get thrown in jail for being Racist, and its pretty much top of the charts of insults is it not? That kind of thing is about as bad as PR gets in this day an age, possibly the only thing worse is sexual deviancy 

I do think chael has too much class to talk about stuff like that if it is the case. But I also think he's clever, and if that rail shit did happen it will come out via a friend of a friend on a note on a pizza box....


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Someone needs to play Jon Jones a tape of that old interview where he happily admitted to snitching on anyone who did something as frivolous as smoke up. Though I'm sure he's already aware of how self-righteous and obnoxious a hypocrite he truly is. 

Great fighter. Absolute waste of skin as a human being.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

It's amazing how people have already fabricated group sex, harems, abandoned orphans and weed central in their mind, pointing out Jones' hypocrisy and congratulating themselves on judging him WITHOUT KNOWING A THING. All on a random tweet from a notorious troll. He could be talking about a sandwich left behind for all you guys know, or more likely some random ex-gf he dumped, or absolutely nothing and just some crap he's going to make up.

Looks like the closet racists and nutjobs of the world have finally found a nice scapegoat. You guys are the hypocrites here, not jones, at least until anything actually comes out. Something verifiable and not just chael nonsense.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MagiK11 said:


> Which interview are you referring to?


They were in a studio together when they were promoting 145 in Atlanta and Rashad looked at him and said "Your fabric is fake, and you know I know." and Jon just kinda shut up.


----------



## Tiptup (Mar 12, 2012)

don't know where else to put this so I'll bung it here. Thoughts on the recent interview with JBJ:

The fact that he kept saying "Chael won't be remembered in history" struck me as odd. He also repeated "Everything will be forgotten when I beat Vitor Belfort" which I don't think will be the case. Certain things just stay with a fighter whether it is Bisping squirting water or Koscheck bullying Chris Leben. It all reminded me of the interview he did with Rashad Evans when he spoke in a bizarre and grandiose manner about his legacy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxyeoomgeeQ 

He comes across as being desperate to be universally liked. 

He also dropped his PR guy recently according to Ariel Helwani. 

The Jackson camp is attracting a lot of bad press what with the Guida fight and the recent Tate v Kedzie fight where Jackson was shouting loudly from the corner. Is it because they are one of the, if not the, most successful camps at the moment? Or is it because they are nurturing a Mourinho style "us against the world" type mentality? 

What we can learn is that mma in general is becoming more politicised which I feel can only be a bad thing. It is becoming a unique situation with Dana and the UFC still having to promote Jones for the Belfort fight compared to the wrestling world where he would be presumably buried.

Not that the things Jones was saying was were wrong per se it was more the fact that he felt the need to defend his position so vehemently. He even said that he should do what GSP does and disappear between fights. Why not start that now instead of seeking a platform to try and clear his name? It seems he is torn as to whether to take that route or not. He kept saying that he was thinking of leaving social media and that most fighters at Jackson Winkeljohn don't check their mentions on twitter. I felt that this shows just how much he cares about the public perception. 

Fascinating stuff anyway and it's lead to a stacked card in Toronto. 

One more thing, people saying that the ufc 151 card was thin and that traditionally they could bump up the co-main event should take into account the fact that because the proposed main event of Jones v Hendo was such a big draw the rest of the card didn't need to be.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> It's amazing how people have already fabricated group sex, harems, abandoned orphans and weed central in their mind, pointing out Jones' hypocrisy and *congratulating themselves on judging him WITHOUT KNOWING A THING*. All on a random tweet from a notorious troll. He could be talking about a sandwich left behind for all you guys know, or more likely some random ex-gf he dumped, or absolutely nothing and just some crap he's going to make up.
> 
> *Looks like the closet racists* and nutjobs of the world have finally found a nice scapegoat. You guys are the hypocrites here, not jones, at least until anything actually comes out. Something verifiable and not just chael nonsense.


I agree with your sentiment, but you should have stopped at the first paragraph. Now you've just shot yourself in the foot and the irony will be delicious for everyone you've just accused of being a hypocrite.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd imagine it's a baby.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> *It's amazing how people have already fabricated group sex, harems, abandoned orphans and weed central in their mind, pointing out Jones' hypocrisy and congratulating themselves on judging him WITHOUT KNOWING A THING.* All on a random tweet from a notorious troll. He could be talking about a sandwich left behind for all you guys know, or more likely some random ex-gf he dumped, or absolutely nothing and just some crap he's going to make up.
> 
> Looks like the closet racists and nutjobs of the world have finally found a nice scapegoat. You guys are the hypocrites here, not jones, at least until anything actually comes out. Something verifiable and not just chael nonsense.


lol. So true. I can't believe how easily people jump to wild conclusions based on nothing but a mysterious tweet.

Chael Sonnen has said numerous times that his act and his jokes are family age based and he wouldn't say any thing too crude.

I highly doubt this has any thing to do with Jones gang banging some chick and getting her pregnant. Just people jumping to wild conclusions. It will just be another silly joke on Chaels part.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> It's amazing how people have already fabricated group sex, harems, abandoned orphans and weed central in their mind, pointing out Jones' hypocrisy and congratulating themselves on judging him WITHOUT KNOWING A THING. All on a random tweet from a notorious troll. He could be talking about a sandwich left behind for all you guys know, or more likely some random ex-gf he dumped, or absolutely nothing and just some crap he's going to make up.
> 
> Looks like the closet racists and nutjobs of the world have finally found a nice scapegoat. You guys are the hypocrites here, not jones, at least until anything actually comes out. Something verifiable and not just chael nonsense.


I agree that people jumping to insane conclusions like this is a bit much. But your argument kind of collapsed on itself after you talked about people judging and then started being judgmental.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> It's amazing how people have already fabricated group sex, harems, abandoned orphans and weed central in their mind, pointing out Jones' hypocrisy and congratulating themselves on judging him WITHOUT KNOWING A THING. All on a random tweet from a notorious troll. He could be talking about a sandwich left behind for all you guys know, or more likely some random ex-gf he dumped, or absolutely nothing and just some crap he's going to make up.
> 
> Looks like the closet racists and nutjobs of the world have finally found a nice scapegoat. You guys are the hypocrites here, not jones, at least until anything actually comes out. Something verifiable and not just chael nonsense.


Stop being so sensitive. I was referencing an actual interview in which Jones referred to Sonnen as a rat, which makes him an incredible hypocrite in that he himself has admitted to being a narc. Nothing about my sentiments is fabricated or speculation. A man who admits to being an informant yet rags on others for 'naming names' is a hypocrite plain and simple. If you'd really like to dispute his being a hypocrite in that regard, then have at it. And best of luck, because you'll need it. 

Besides, it doesn't really matter what Sonnen produces. Evidence already exists that Jones is at least a bit of a scumbag, and Chael doesn't need to contribute to that reality. Unless of course you'd like to debate the existence of that little thing called a DUI. Getting behind the wheel of a car whilst drunk off of your arse and putting the lives of innocent people in danger makes you all kinds of stupid. For Jones to point the finger at anyone about their dodgy pasts is laughable. I don't condone what Sonnen has done, but his transgressions didn't put anyone in immediate physical peril. That Jones crashed into a pole and not an innocent family doesn't make his actions any less disgusting, and he ought to remember that before he calls out anyone.

I don't need to 'know Jon Jones' to know that he's a self confessed narc and a known drunk driver.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Jones left his virginity in iowa.

World is stunned.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I knew it. Jones is obviously a meth cook.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Sonnen is Sonnening. And nobody Sonnens better than Sonnen.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow a Jones/Chael thread that actually made me lol. Not because of the tweet but ofcourse because of everyones awsome speculations. Ok here goes mine:

Jones used to star in gay porn movies to support his family, but his jesus-freak family found out and destroyed all the copies......all but one and now Chael has it. 

LOL hardly but it would be fun.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> So Chaels an anti-face now? Or whatever Stone Cold used to be.


Anti-hero


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jon Jones was behind 9/11.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Imagine Chael entering the cage with this.. Apparantely she was on X-Factor at one point.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

When did MMA become about stupid drama and not fighting in a cage?

Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Purgetheweak said:


> When did MMA become about stupid drama and not fighting in a cage?
> 
> Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


Since that is what started selling fights.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

"I've never lost a fight at middle weight"

"I'm an American gangster"

"I never said those things [ about Lance Armstrong ]"

"I am the middle weight Champion"

"I saw Nog feeding a carrot to a bus."

"Anderson Silva can speak English as well as you or I"

"DID YOU LEAVE SOMETHING IN IOWA JJ?"


... and the beat goes on.


Why does anybody take this shit seriously? The chances are it is nothing but Sonnen pissing on the hornets nest some more. He's more then willing to say anything at all to get a reaction and he does.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> "I've never lost a fight at middle weight"
> 
> "I'm an American gangster"
> 
> ...


We take this shit seriously now because Chael is making fun of Jon Jones, and I don't know if you realized it, but it's cool to make fun of Jon Jones right now. So lighten the **** up and join in on the fun and stop taking things so goddamn serious.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> "I've never lost a fight at middle weight"
> 
> "I'm an American gangster"
> 
> ...


Well, it sure is a change of pace from the usual: 

I'm in the best shape I've ever been
You're going to see the best (fight name) you've ever seen
I'm gonna stand up and bang
We're gonna go to war
I fought with a cracked skull


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

If I can enjoy this, then I'm 100% sure Sojoo is enjoying it even more.

But like he said, I pretty much agree. It will turn out to be nonsence. 

But until then I'm up for some fun. These are two of my least favourite fighters. This can not end bad for me


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> "I've never lost a fight at middle weight"
> *
> "I'm an American gangster"*
> 
> ...


He has a criminal record, damnit! How dare you!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Stop being so sensitive. I was referencing an actual interview in which Jones referred to Sonnen as a rat, which makes him an incredible hypocrite in that he himself has admitted to being a narc. Nothing about my sentiments is fabricated or speculation. A man who admits to being an informant yet rags on others for 'naming names' is a hypocrite plain and simple. If you'd really like to dispute his being a hypocrite in that regard, then have at it. And best of luck, because you'll need it.
> 
> Besides, it doesn't really matter what Sonnen produces. Evidence already exists that Jones is at least a bit of a scumbag, and Chael doesn't need to contribute to that reality. Unless of course you'd like to debate the existence of that little thing called a DUI. Getting behind the wheel of a car whilst drunk off of your arse and putting the lives of innocent people in danger makes you all kinds of stupid. For Jones to point the finger at anyone about their dodgy pasts is laughable. I don't condone what Sonnen has done, but his transgressions didn't put anyone in immediate physical peril. That Jones crashed into a pole and not an innocent family doesn't make his actions any less disgusting, and he ought to remember that before he calls out anyone.
> 
> I don't need to 'know Jon Jones' to know that he's a self confessed narc and a known drunk driver.


I dont think jones was ragging on chael for snitching on his friends buts rather exactly what he said "you call yourself a gangster but you snitched on your friends. Thats not gangster".


And about drunk driving... Yes he got in a wreck, but there aren't many people in this world that do drink and have NOT drank and drove.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> I dont think jones was ragging on chael for snitching on his friends buts rather exactly what he said "you call yourself a gangster but you snitched on your friends. Thats not gangster".
> 
> 
> And about drunk driving... Yes he got in a wreck, but there aren't many people in this world that do drink and have NOT drank and drove.


The funniest part about that is that Jones seems to believe that Chael truly believes himself to be a gangster. Even though Chael has publicly made fun of that "gangster" lifestyle.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> The funniest part about that is that Jones seems to believe that Chael truly believes himself to be a gangster. Even though Chael has publicly made fun of that "gangster" lifestyle.


And that's the advantage of being a troll 


EDIT : We need a troll icon. Asap.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> And about drunk driving... Yes he got in a wreck, but there aren't many people in this world that do drink and have NOT drank and drove.


...... where are you getting your statistics from?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ptw said:


> We take this shit seriously now because Chael is making fun of Jon Jones, and I don't know if you realized it, but it's cool to make fun of Jon Jones right now. So lighten the **** up and join in on the fun and stop taking things so goddamn serious.


I like making fun of Jon, you know... Only I like making fun of Chael better. ( In Tony Montana dialect )



Terror Kovenant said:


> Well, it sure is a change of pace from the usual:
> 
> I'm in the best shape I've ever been
> You're going to see the best (fight name) you've ever seen
> ...


:laugh:
Indeed. Makes you wonder why we take anything these guys say seriously ever.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> And about drunk driving... Yes he got in a wreck, but there aren't many people in this world that do drink and have NOT drank and drove.


Were that even remotely accurate, which it isn't, the argument that 'lots of people do it' wouldn't make the act itself excusable. Drinking and driving makes you a complete and utter fool, especially if you have more than enough means to afford taxis, limos, etc.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> :laugh:
> Indeed. Makes you wonder why we take anything these guys say seriously ever.


After hearing Gray Maynard always talking about how hes going to knock someone out, I can't take pre-fight hype seriously. Thats a guy whos only knockout is himself.


----------



## Hooligan222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Terror Kovenant said:


> After hearing Gray Maynard always talking about how hes going to knock someone out, I can't take pre-fight hype seriously. Thats a guy whos only knockout is himself.



We all know it's not true, but it's still funny.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> And about drunk driving... Yes he got in a wreck, but there aren't many people in this world that do drink and have NOT drank and drove.


Whoa where did this statistic come from?

I've been driving since I was 16. I was also drinking at parties from that same age until I quit a year ago.

In that entire 7 years from house parties and outings to the bars after I turned 21.

I never even got behind the wheel of a vehicle after drinking. 

Like Canadian Psycho said. Drinking and driving is a completely tool move.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Millions upon millions of people are driving "under the influence" every night in the US, get over it. Texting and driving causes more accidents, get outraged over that.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Millions upon millions of people are driving "under the influence" every night in the US, get over it. Texting and driving causes more accidents, get outraged over that.


It's not as if the USA is viewed as the most intelligent nation by the rest of the world though, is it?


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Iv been one of the most vocal about my disdain for Jon Jones but if its something really personal then i wish Chael keeps it to himself. I might have to jump of the Chael Train if its something completely distasteful and not funny. Iv done some really messed up things in highschool i am not proud off. And id be extremely upset if it got out to my group off friends. Much less millions and millions of people...


I think most people can relate to this - and I totally understand it.

I'd rather see the shit talk stay centered on the fights, but these are people in the national spotlight. Politicians (Sonnen - who I generally get a good laugh out of) are used to playing this sort of game and it carried over.

If something comes out about Jones; it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. That said, it really is not appropriate to reveal personal issues that have zero impact on the results in the cage.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

zath the champ said:


> If something comes out about Jones; it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. That said, it really is not appropriate to reveal personal issues that have zero impact on the results in the cage.


:confused03: :dunno:


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> :confused03: :dunno:


Clarification - I don't like Jones at all; as a person (my information is limited to what he says publicly; its not like I have met him etc.).

So, if he gets embarrass publicly, I'm not going to lose any sleep over it.

*But*, I do not feel what Sonnen is doing is appropriate.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> Millions upon millions of people are driving "under the influence" every night in the US, get over it. Texting and driving causes more accidents, get outraged over that.


Millions upon millions of Americans are idiots. 

I can't believe people would actually try and justify/excuse the act of drinking and driving. It's mind boggling.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Millions upon millions of Americans are idiots.
> 
> I can't believe people would actually try and justify/excuse the act of drinking and driving. It's mind boggling.


Millions upon millions of people everywhere are stupid. I've been all over the world, people are just as dumb.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

so we all agree that people that drink drive are stupid?


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a special kind of hate for people who drink and drive.

I have a friend who I recently found out that she would drink then drive home. Pretending she was 'ok' to drive.

I called her a selfish ******* **** who is too ******* cheap to take a cab.

Ive taken to personal insults when people I know try to rationalize drinking and driving because anger usual gets the best of me.

Not sure why people defend it neither. Is it guilt because you've done it/do it?

Its not because texting and driving is bad, that drinking and driving should get a pass.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Millions upon millions of people everywhere are stupid. I've been all over the world, people are just as dumb.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


My comment was merely in response to his 'millions of people in America' remark. I wasn't implying that drinking and driving is limited to the US.

As for anyone trying to justify the act, when you lose a relative or a friend to a drunk driver, you might change your tune.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ppjcDcp4P8&feature=player_embedded


ROFL - ripped off from the UG - apologies if already posted


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

zath the champ said:


> ROFL - ripped off from the UG - apologies if already posted


:thumb02:


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

zath the champ said:


> Clarification - I don't like Jones at all; as a person (my information is limited to what he says publicly; its not like I have met him etc.).
> 
> So, if he gets embarrass publicly, I'm not going to lose any sleep over it.
> 
> *But*, I do not feel what Sonnen is doing is appropriate.


Yeah, he needs to stop it with those suggestive tweets..:confused05::confused05::confused05:


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Removed - by User


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

zath the champ said:


> This topic has reached 20 pages on UG with zero answers and is shut; and the mods are either "playing along" or legitimately banning users that have been there for years for even joking around (not even giving real info).
> 
> If its a troll job - bravo to EVERY single person that participated because it was masterful.
> 
> That said - TMZ was looped in and has promised to "break the story by Monday out of Iowa". /staying tuned


What?

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Removed - by User


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

If I'm getting trolled I'm gonna cry.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

zath the champ said:


> user: "No TMZ won't. It would be a huge liability for even them. There are certain things that are not allowed to be public information and this definitely falls in that category."
> 
> me: "Then why is Sonnen posting any info about it if its so serious that it could get him in trouble?????"
> 
> user: "He will never go into detail. He did it just to get people like you wondering and he won't say anything else. Trust me dude; I won't even put it in writing."


This makes no sense to me.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

No one knows anything. There is nothing you could report that would be a liability to the company reporting it. Your friend is full of shit if he exsists at all. Post a screen shot of that convo and ill believe that it happened. But nothing he said.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

zath the champ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ppjcDcp4P8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> ROFL - ripped off from the UG - apologies if already posted


That was hilarious. Repped ya! "awesome"


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Zath I have no idea why you edited your posts, but you'll never be able to edit mine.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> Zath I have no idea why you edited your posts, but you'll never be able to edit mine.


I simply do not want to speculate on this any further. I thought it was inappropriate for Sonnen to post anything about another fighter's personal life in the first place and I was being a hypocrite.

I removed them because it is none of my business and I shouldn't have speculated in the first place.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> No one knows anything. There is nothing you could report that would be a liability to the company reporting it. Your friend is full of shit if he exsists at all. Post a screen shot of that convo and ill believe that it happened. But nothing he said.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


I don't care if you believe it took place or if you think someone "exsists".

If something comes out later that seems to be in line with all of the back and forth about it: I will still actively avoid reading or posting about it. 

Once again, not my business and most certainly not why I watch,read about, or post about MMA.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

it's not why I watch, read or post about MMA either but i still think it's okay for everyone to know about Bones' skeletons.. (lol)


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> it's not why I watch, read or post about MMA either but i still think it's okay for everyone to know about Bones' skeletons.. (lol)


There is plenty to rip on Jones for, in regards to what he has done professionally, without trying to figure out what mistakes he made early in life. (Assuming there is anything; which has not been confirmed)


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

zath the champ said:


> There is plenty to rip on Jones for, in regards to what he has done professionally, without trying to figure out what mistakes he made early in life. (Assuming there is anything; which has not been confirmed)


Yeah, i'll quote a comment I made earlier.

I feel that if it was something that was really negative then he deserves to pay for his crimes. Again this is all hypothetical but if it's a scenario like the one below then the world should know.



El Bresko said:


> When Jones was in college he wasn't Johnny Bones Jones, he was just one of the guys who gang****ed her. Obviously once he gained fame he would have paid her off. We don't know the details, and if he's paid her to keep her mouth shut then there's a chance it wasn't fully consensual. Would you like it if Hermes was rich and just paid off the family of the girl he abused?
> 
> Keep in mind this is all hypothetical, we have no idea what Chael is talking about.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> No one knows anything. There is nothing you could report that would be a liability to the company reporting it. Your friend is full of shit if he exsists at all. Post a screen shot of that convo and ill believe that it happened. But nothing he said.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


In addition:

While I am not a lawyer; a simple search on laws regarding matters that cannot be released publicly showed a few quick and easy to understand scenarios that EXIST (spell check comes on your phone I would assume).

Such as:

1) *Sealing Sensitive Court Records*

A major factor the judge's considered is age. Court records involving children under age 18 are sealed; records and courtroom hearings can't be read by anyone except the parties involved, their lawyers, and the judge. Some exceptions apply, such as when a teenager gets a traffic ticket, or when an older teenager (age 16 or 17) is charged with a crime.

Even in those cases, if sensitive information about the minor could be discovered, the parties might ask the judge to seal the court records or not allow the public into the courtroom. Adoptions, juvenile delinquency, abuse and neglect of children and termination of parental rights' cases are always sealed. In these cases, only the parties named, their attorneys and the judge are allowed to be present in the courtroom.

2)*Media Access to Juvenile Records*

Access to a person's juvenile crime records is much more restricted than access to adult crime records. Most states consider juvenile crime records confidential and will deny the public and media access. Access to juvenile records is usually only granted to certain persons and organizations, such as:

Local, state and federal law enforcement
Prosecutors
Court officials
Parents
The juvenile's attorney
Victims or potential victims
School officials

Access to juvenile crime records may not be automatic. Persons or organizations seeking access might have to get court permission by making a showing of good cause, and even then, the court may have the authority to deny the request in its discretion.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> Yeah, i'll quote a comment I made earlier.
> 
> I feel that if it was something that was really negative then he deserves to pay for his crimes. Again this is all hypothetical but if it's a scenario like the one below then the world should know.


I suppose it is just something I'd rather not know; and that has nothing to with defending Jon Jones either.

If that were to be public knowledge and confirmed; how do you think that kid is going to feel when they (or their friends) can bring up that exact information with a quick Google search?

Just not worth it IMHO.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

zath the champ said:


> In addition:
> 
> While I am not a lawyer; a simple search on laws regarding matters that cannot be released publicly showed a few quick and easy to understand scenarios that EXIST (spell check comes on your phone I would assume).
> 
> ...


Released by law enforcement. If the media finds something they are free to run it. How do you think so much horrific shit is run in some magazines or news papers. Also none of that says anything about the media running a story, it is what the media can search and read.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Released by law enforcement. If the media finds something they are free to run it. How do you think so much horrific shit is run in some magazines or news papers. Also none of that says anything about the media running a story, it is what the media can search and read.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


While I'm sure we could go 12 rounds about legal jargon; the very first search returned this:

Newspapers must be careful not to publish information that they obtained from sources that violates the confidentiality protections for juveniles involved in juvenile proceedings. This rule is statutorily created and applies to proceedings in which a juvenile is alleged to be delinquent or dependent. However, the Supreme Court of the United States has held that reporters' First and Fourteenth Amendment rights outweigh a states interests in protections relating to the rehabilitation of juveniles. *This means that if a reporter lawfully obtains the names of juveniles involved in crimes, the reporter may publish the names of the juveniles*.

See that part where the qualifier is *LAWFULLY*? Yeah, that entails a formal request to the court; which requires a judge to approve it.(see previous post) Edit: linked here so you can keep up

"Access to a person's juvenile crime records is much more restricted than access to adult crime records. Most states consider juvenile crime records confidential and will deny the public and media access. Access to juvenile records is usually only granted to certain persons and organizations, such as:

Local, state and federal law enforcement
Prosecutors
Court officials
Parents
The juvenile's attorney
Victims or potential victims
School officials

Access to juvenile crime records may not be automatic. Persons or organizations seeking access might have to get court permission by making a showing of good cause, and even then, the court may have the authority to deny the request in its discretion."

And trying to pick apart one of the examples I gave you is just lazy. Go run a search and provide data if you really want to debate this. I am bored and would enjoy the the exercise in futility.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

So that never came to anything, I wonder if this is the reason why Bones is playing nice.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> So that never came to anything, I wonder if this is the reason why Bones is playing nice.


Why wait so long to play nice if that was the case though?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Why wait so long to play nice if that was the case though?


I don't think he's said anything bad about Chael since the initial threat by Chael, I think the first thing I read that Bones said about Chael was (and i'm paraphrasing) "Since i've got to know Chael in the TUF house i've actually started to like him".


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

DonRifle said:


> You cant be talking God all the time and doin shit like that. Paints you as a massive hypocrite and totally full of it. Granted its got to the stage where a lot of people think that about JJ anyway, but running a train on a chick is some low brow shit if you ask me. You either have standards or you don't, but you can't preach standards and then be doing stuff like that


Do you know what being "reborn" means? Hypothetical; he pulled a train on a skank and got her pregnant in college. He felt guilty for not handling his business. Found god as a result.

Changing who you are as a person isn't hypocritical at all.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

they were getting on pretty well last i saw

wouldnt surprise me if they're both in on it


cant do it the other way around coz everyone knows chael has been a dodgy ****er in the past


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Is it not obvious? This was all an angle. Sonnen got his way. A spot on TUF. Another main event title shot. One last HUGE payday. Chael knows he's on the downswing of his career, and I can honestly see him retiring if/when he loses to Jones. Why not go out a little richer? Sonnen has played the organization, the fans, and he'll ride off into the sunset, perhaps without a belt but definitely with a heavier wallet.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This is still the stupidest main event the UFC has ever put on in the history of the UFC. I might end up watching the season because I do like TUF, but I won't be ordering this ppv unless the rest of the card is good. If they try to sell this like it is a legit main event and leave the rest of the card weak there is no chance in hell I give them my 60 bones.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

It really isn't. Chael doesn't deserve this shot, but the man can ******* fight. He's given Anderson Silva the only real worry he's ever had in the Octagon, and he has the potential to showcase some flaws in Jones' game too. The UFC headlined a PPV with Couture vs Coleman, in 2010; let Mirko Cro Cop main event a card in 2010 in an awful, awful fight with Frank Mir; UFC 122 was headlined by Marquardt and Okami; Rampage and Hamill headlined a card, as did Evans vs Ortiz. The UFC have put on way worse headliners than this. They've put on better fights, but, even so, you're still going to tune in. Chael gets attention, people that support him watch him in hope that he wins, and haters watch him in the hope that he gets beaten up. It doesn't matter to Chael, it's all money in his back pocket.



Canadian Psycho said:


> Is it not obvious? This was all an angle. Sonnen got his way. A spot on TUF. Another main event title shot. One last HUGE payday. Chael knows he's on the downswing of his career, and I can honestly see him retiring if/when he loses to Jones. Why not go out a little richer? Sonnen has played the organization, the fans, and he'll ride off into the sunset, perhaps without a belt but definitely with a heavier wallet.


Pretty much. Chael's taken marketing in MMA to another level. He deserved both his shots at Anderson, but there's no way anyone can truly justify Chael deserving this shot. I can't help but love the dude though, I think he's brilliant, and am delighted he's getting a title shot. It would be incredible if he pulled off the unthinkable and took out Jones, but if it doesn't happen, Chael still earns himself a ton of money and sells huge PPV numbers again. He's basically stepped straight into Brock Lesnar's shoes, and taken up the mantle of PPV king. I'm sure Dana was more than happy to set this up. It has the potential to save TUF, and will definitely sell a shit ton of PPVs.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not really into the fight, but ill tune in to watch Chael get tossed around. Not that I hate him, but that is exactly what is going to happen.


----------



## rickyalv1 (Dec 14, 2012)

I think Chael should've been a man of his word and left the UFC when he lost to Silva for the second time.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

rickyalv1 said:


> I think Chael should've been a man of his word and left the UFC when he lost to Silva for the second time.


I think Anderson should have accepted the offer then. It foes both ways. If Chael won then Anderson could have simply said I never agreed to those terms.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

rickyalv do you realize your bumping dead threads that have not been posted in for months or even years. No need for dawn of the dead.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Toxic said:


> rickyalv do you realize your bumping dead threads that have not been posted in for months or even years. No need for dawn of the dead.


I bumped this thread because it is still relevant. The two are going to fight now and are shooting TUF together.


----------



## rickyalv1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Toxic said:


> rickyalv do you realize your bumping dead threads that have not been posted in for months or even years. No need for dawn of the dead.


The only old dead thread i've bumped is the Todd Duffee one... I also didn't know it was against the rules to do that...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

rickyalv1 said:


> The only old dead thread i've bumped is the Todd Duffee one... I also didn't know it was against the rules to do that...


Alright dude thats enough. Were tired of you acting like a god damn Necromancer.!! BAN HAMMER!!!!!


----------

